# Smiths Bakelite



## Wheelnut69 (Dec 20, 2017)

Accidentally bought this today 



















I think I quite like it. It has a nice character. Think it's around 1955 to 1960?

The strike is fairly quiet but has a lovely tone.


----------



## Dell (Nov 24, 2019)

Nice clock how can you accidentally buy a clock ?

Dell


----------



## Wheelnut69 (Dec 20, 2017)

Dell said:


> Nice clock how can you accidentally buy a clock ?
> 
> Dell


 Went in to buy a Rupert the Bear, and came out with Rupert and a clock.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Dear @Wheelnut69, you might like to read an interesting piece about Smiths Enfield online: warboysantiques.co.uk/makers/enfield-clock-company-ltd-smiths-enfield.

I would actually date your clock to the late 1940s/early1950s rather than 1955-60.


----------



## Wheelnut69 (Dec 20, 2017)

> Dear @Wheelnut69, you might like to read an interesting piece about Smiths Enfield online: warboysantiques.co.uk/makers/enfield-clock-company-ltd-smiths-enfield.
> 
> I would actually date your clock to the late 1940s/early1950s rather than 1955-60.


 Thank you for the article link - interesting stuff.

I took my date estimate from here http://www.electric-clocks.co.uk/SMITHS/sm-quick guide.htm


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I have had a look at the link you give, @Wheelnut69, and there would seem to be no contradiction between the dating on the link and my own dating of your clock; it is really just a matter of estimating where on the timeline of "Smiths Enfield" clocks your particular example fits. Without an exact date on that timeline, things such as style, materials, and typeface of marks need to be looked at - hence my own estimation.


----------



## Wheelnut69 (Dec 20, 2017)

Well, I quite like the little Smiths. I was perusing EvilBay last night and seem to have bought another one. This time a chiming one. This is starting to become a habit 

Will post some pics when it arrives.


----------



## Dell (Nov 24, 2019)

I have a couple of smiths clocks ( Westminster chime) a couple of Kinzle an American 30 hour ( that was my dads ) and about 20 torsion clocks, they are all pleasing in there own way, very addictive aren't they.

Dell


----------



## Wheelnut69 (Dec 20, 2017)

Well this one has arrived. It's not in terrible condition but it's not brilliant either.



















Problem is - it's not running. Ebay seller said it was so I'm hoping something got knocked in transit that's easy to fix. I did ask him to make sure the pendulum was removed and packed separately but he removed it, wrapped it then put it back in the back of the clock so it would have been bouncing around in there. 

If you manually turn the hands it chimes and strikes fine, but if you set the pendulum away it doesn't tick and doesn't 'catch' and keep going.

Anyone any ideas?



Dell said:


> I have a couple of smiths clocks ( Westminster chime) a couple of Kinzle an American 30 hour ( that was my dads ) and about 20 torsion clocks, they are all pleasing in there own way, very addictive aren't they.
> 
> Dell


 They are - tbh, I'm starting to like them more than watches.


----------



## Dell (Nov 24, 2019)

Being an old man with gout in both hands I find them reasonably easy to work on although I have a bit of trouble with the midget torsion clocks but I won't give in.














Dell

Hi Wheelnut69

its probably been knocked out of beat, lift one side of the clock a bit and see if it will run if not lift other side and see if it will run one side or the other post back and I will tell you how to get it in beat, that is the most probable thing so try that first.

Dell


----------



## Wheelnut69 (Dec 20, 2017)

Thanks Dell - no, no joy unfortunately. Tried lifting it on both ends a little and it doesn't want to go.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Clocks are very addictive and I did start to build up a collection but soon gave up. There are two problems with clock collecting as far as I am concerned; the space needed to house them and the incessant sound of chimes from those clocks that just can't keep quiet. :laugh:

I like the movement of your recent chiming acquisition, dear Wheelnut, almost more than I like the clock itself - I do hope you manage to get it going. I, like Dell, thought the problem would be solved by getting the clock back in beat.


----------



## Dell (Nov 24, 2019)

This may sound like a silly question but you have the springs all have tension?

The next thing to try is remove hands and movement out of case and check to see if escape wheel drops when you rock the hanger as if it was the pendulum doing it, let me know and we will go from there.

always"watching

you don't have to have the chimes working I have two Westminster chime and one American that I just have time working.

Dell


----------



## Wheelnut69 (Dec 20, 2017)

> Thanks Dell - I'll have a look and get back to you.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I have this pair of alarm* clocks from the mid/late 1930s, both are still going strong & keeping great time...






​





​
​





​
They were made for "Services" by Theil Brothers of Thuringia Germany, btw, I daren`t use the alarms as I don`t want to disturb the neighbours or set off any seismometers :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

The old chap I bought my Reliant from - 12 years ago now - had a thing for clocks. One of the rooms in his house - the one I went in to sign the papers - was given over to them entirely, they were everywhere (walls, floor, tables, every available surface - quite impressive really) & all were running. It wasn't the quietest place I've been in.

He also had an alloy bodied Austin 7 racer - not road legal - which was basically a tin bath on pram wheels. He said it'd do 90mph :jawdrop1: ...........................which must have been quite scary!

I like a good clock but sort of hope I don't get into them as much as I have watches! I don't think the postal system & vintage/delicate machinery are a good mix - hope you can get it going again :thumbs_up:


----------

